# Hey everyone!



## kzpocketpets (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello!

I am a relatively new breeder located in Michigan, USA. I decided to come here for advice from knowledgeable and seasoned owners...just thought I'd introduce myself!

Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

